# Ill-fated: a humorous thread



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

There's a certain phrase I like to use about certain objects or things that happen, it's "ill-fated." I use it to mean an object or event that fails to live up to its usage for any reason, be it uncontrollable or controllable.

For example, buying a nice apple, but forgetting about it, and letting it rot. When you find it, you have to throw it away, and so it is an "ill-fated" apple because it never served its purpose.

Name some real-life examples of this in your life, or make ones up.  Can be serious, or funny, whichever way it ends.

In real life, I've started some threads here which I thought would be interesting, but then no one replied to it, and it fell away down the line of threads. Those were "ill-fated" threads.

DON'T LET THIS BE ONE OF THEM! :tiphat:


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

I made a Waldolf salad this AM (apples, raisins, grapes, carrots, mini-marshmallows, mayo) and went to work. Came home and found the bowl sitting on the counter. D'oh!


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Lunasong said:


> I made a Waldolf salad this AM (apples, raisins, grapes, carrots, mini-marshmallows, mayo) and went to work. Came home and found the bowl sitting on the counter. D'oh!


Just as well; those carrots are a salad killer.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

So far, all of my lottery tickets have been ill-fated.


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

Marshmallow, the salad vegetable I an really approve of. I'm too hungry now to think of anything ill-fated.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I have found that possessing maybe four out of five cell phones for longer than a month is ill-fated.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

True story:

There was going to be a cool concert last year with my university's top orchestra and some professional guest players with them, but I wasn't going to see it, because my mom had a choral concert that same night that I didn't want to miss for her sake. So, I decided to watch the dress rehearsal for the concert, and I came into the auditorium when an individual very dear to me saw me. He came up to where I was sitting, handing a ticket to me with a smile, and I looked over at the label, and it was for that concert.  Uh oh. Although I asked him specifically for other free tickets in the past, I *didn't* ask one from him this time, but he got it anyway. Well, I had to turn it down from him, I'm not sure how he felt about it... that was an ill-fated ticket. I wonder what he did with it... probably tore it up.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

My fiancee was once in New York City visiting her relatives there and I decided to surprise her by taking a trip out to see her while she was there. This trip took me 24 hours on a train in a blizzard to get there. I ended up getting there and I had difficulties getting ahold of her. I went around the city doing nothing all night trying to get into contact, only to find out the next morning (of which I stayed up until! in a blizzard!) that she had flown out back home early. BAH! Ill-fated trip, that one. Fun, nevertheless; however, I wouldn't call it well-planned out.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Our experiments using ceramic cutlery in this household are definitely ill-fated! Yeah, I know they said don't crush garlic with it, but still...


----------



## Mesa (Mar 2, 2012)

Yesterday, I took two bread rolls out of the freezer, put them on a plate and left them in a cupboard. This morning, i found two stale rolls in a cupboard.

A tale of the terrifying waste of 7 pence worth of bread.


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

This is my ill fated thread?

http://www.talkclassical.com/22581-how-not-conduct.html


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

The last time I heard the phrase "ill-fated" was in connection with a costume party in Aberystwyth, Wales, which I was fortunate enough not to attend. The house in question is on the seafront, and it got badly flooded by a storm during the course of the evening. Quite a lot of alcohol had already been consumed by that time. Nobody seems to recall the exact course of events, but one person who was there did indeed, afterwards, describe the party as being "ill-fated," although she was reluctant to go into detail.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

My ability to recognize the things in life that are ill fated, seems to be ill fated.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

My purchase of a Banjo - I'll fated for everyone within earshot!

Lookout Steve Martin and Grandpa Jones


----------



## OboeKnight (Jan 25, 2013)

My intentions to write essays for class are usually ill-fated.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

As a boy I started supporting West Bromwich Albion FC the year after they won the FA Cup in 1968 (see avatar). They have won nothing since and during that time plummeted to their worst ever league standing and became a badly-run mess. They have recovered well over the last decade or so but still look as unlikely as ever to win anything.

On the obverse side I started liking the New York Giants during a season in the mid-80s when they went 3-12-1. Most of my friends who got into US football at the same time became glory-seeking Miami Dolphins and Dallas Cowboys fans so how they laughed. Since then the Giants have appeared in five Superbowls, winning four of them.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Quest for the longest golf ball.

View attachment 13499


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Vaneyes said:


> Quest for the longest golf ball.
> 
> View attachment 13499


I didn't realise you could get different shaped golf balls. I assume these are not competition standard?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

^ I like the exploding one - particularly when the golfer (victim) does not know what they are hitting!


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> ^ I like the exploding one - particularly when the golfer (victim) does not know what they are hitting!


I remember reading a book when I was younger in which the protagonist, a young boy, opined that golf would be much better if it was played with Sherman tanks. I suppose an exploding golf ball isn't too far off.


----------

